# Solve Finale Measure number problem?



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2019)

Is there any way to prevent #$%^&* Finale from re-applying measure numbers to every bloody system each time I use the command_K menu to add or delete a stave? It is so frustrating to have to redo those constantly.

Thanks for any suggestions.

John


----------



## bryla (Jun 3, 2019)

Following. I thought I was doing something the wrong way.


----------

